# Salsa Cheesecake????



## IcyMist (Jun 1, 2005)

Saw this recipe and was thinking of making for nephew's reception but would like opinion of others on if they think would be worth the effort. I honestly don't know as have never had cheesecake as an appetizer. Was planning on having assorted crackers if I do make it. 


Bell-Ringer Salsa Cheesecake
Source: Midwest Living
http://www.bhg.com







Makes 20 servings
Prep: 15 minutes
Chill: 4 hours
Bake: 35 minutes
Cool: 2 hours
Stand: 2 hours


Ingredients
2 8-ounce packages cream cheese
2 cups shredded Monterey Jack cheese or Colby-Monterey Jack cheese blend (8 ounces)
1 8-ounce carton dairy sour cream
3 eggs
1 cup bottled mild or hot-style salsa
1 4-ounce can diced green chile peppers, drained
1 8-ounce carton dairy sour cream
1 6-ounce container frozen avocado dip (guacamole), thawed
1 medium tomato, seeded, peeled and chopped 
Snipped fresh cilantro or parsley 
Tortilla chips, large corn chips, melba toast, or assorted crackers

Directions
*1.* For filling: Let cream cheese stand at room temperature for 30 minutes to soften. In a large mixing bowl, beat the cream cheese with an electric mixer until smooth. Add the Monterey Jack cheese and 8 ounces sour cream; beat until combined. Add the eggs all at once, beating on low speed until mixture is just combined. Stir in salsa and chile peppers. 
*2.* Pour filling into a 9-inch springform pan. Place pan in a shallow baking pan. Bake the cheesecake in a 350 degree F oven for 35 to 40 minutes or until center of cheesecake appears nearly set when shaken. Place pan on a wire rack. 
*3.* Dollop remaining carton of sour cream over top of hot cheesecake; let stand about 1 minute to soften, then carefully spread over top. Cool cheesecake thoroughly. Cover and refrigerate cheesecake for 4 to 24 hours before serving. 
*4.* To serve, remove the sides of the pan. Dollop the top outside edge of the cheesecake with avocado dip. If you like, stir additional avocado into the dip. Sprinkle cheesecake with chopped tomato. Garnish with cilantro, if you like. Serve with tortilla chips, melba toast or crackers. Makes 20 servings.


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 1, 2005)

This sounds really interesting, icy.  I think I'll try this sometime but make a crust out of either bread crumbs or finely crushed tortilla chips.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 1, 2005)

See I knew that if I came here I would find someone with clues to make things better.  Excellent idea, TY.


----------



## Constance (Jun 1, 2005)

I've made a cheesecake similar to that one, and it was very good. 
One word of advice...it's best to do a "test drive" on any new recipe before you serve it at an "occasaion". Your family and close friends won't mind being guinea pigs, and you'll be able to perfect your technique and adjust seasonings to your liking.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 1, 2005)

Icy, kansasgirl (another of our merry crew) posted some delicious savory cheesecake recipes late last year.  Dig around in the Desserts forum.  Let me know if you can't find them.  The bacon-onion one is outstanding!


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 1, 2005)

Will do Mudbug and thanks everyone


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 1, 2005)

Do an advanced search when you click search. put in cheesecake and kansasgirl. i found all of them.


----------



## marmalady (Jun 1, 2005)

Makes a great ap!  Just think of it as a kicked up '7-layer dip'!


----------

